# creepiest kids cartoon ever.



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Surfing around Youtube, came across this. Very disturbing not sure it's made for kids but does anyone know what show this is from?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Disturbing as a kids film yes - but adults, I absolutely love it. Wicked!

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I found it..it's from "The Adventures of Mark Twain" 1985 in particular this is based on one of Twains stories "Diary of Adam and Eve"...Twisted guy Twain 'twas.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've heard of that - wonder if my library has it... 

-TM


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that is... realllllllly weird. cool!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

the clay character style looks familiar. If it's what I think it was, it was quite popular in the 1980s. Same people who did the California raisin commercials for Hardees about that time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was strange....

he didnt have to kill the dog though


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It's from a part of "The Mysterious Stranger", one of Twain's most cynical works.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

very impressive claymation.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I found it..it's from "The Adventures of Mark Twain" 1985 in particular this is based on one of Twains stories "Diary of Adam and Eve"...Twisted guy Twain 'twas.


You are correct, sir.

It's available on Netflix if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Otaku said:


> It's from a part of "The Mysterious Stranger", one of Twain's most cynical works.


I stand corrected, thanks Otaku! Cynical....more like downright pessimistic if you ask me. I wonder if he was depressed alot. Not much on Twain history, but it's interesting.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Super creepy. Its things like this as a child that gave me nightmares. Similar to the Minotaur in the Last Unicorn or the Old Owl in Secret of the Nimh.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow i remember that, i used to love watching it-----


----------

